# lets talk about sex



## judochop (Jan 14, 2007)

Hello,

I have a sensitive question for the ffa's or even a guy around here. Do you think a majority of FFA's are actually lesbians that have not come out of the closet yet? I have just met a lot of FFA's that have told me they have either had sexual relationships with other women in the past, have said they were bisexual, or thought they were a lesbian at one point. 

I am sure there are some straight women who just dig big guys but I keep noticing this "well I like women too" quality of the ffa's I have met. Especially those that are into the "get fat fetish" aspect more than the "big guy" aspect. Now maybe I am just not a good catch, am just turning them to other side, or this is just a good way to dodge a guy  -- I've even taken that into consideration. But I think it may be more than that. Would I be a fool for thinking that maybe a majority of women who like fat guys may be lesbians who just haven't realized they like lesbians yet.

I realize this is a potentially explosive topic that asks people to ask themselves a tough question about their preference. But I am just looking to get closer to the truth about my theory. 

Thanks


----------



## chubloverUK86 (Jan 14, 2007)

Well, I do think that's a very interesting question, as it's something that has occurred to me in the past also, although given that I've never met in person an FFA to whom I could enquire, I've reserved judgement on the subject.

I, myself, am gay. I define myself that way anyhow. However, whilst I like very large men I do occasionally find large women attractive too. By that, I don't necessarily mean butch women either, I mean genuine SS/S/BBWs who are just that, and just as feminine with it.

I've never acted on those feelings, because they can be fleeting, but I've had them all the same, so it's worth consideration on my part at least.

I very much subscribe to the idea that sexuality isn't strictly one way or the other in everybody. There are varying degrees that go all over the place. You can be straight and yet have light, moderate or a high inclination to try it the other way too. Obviously, if you're very much into both, then you're more than likely bisexual. I don't think I'm bisexual though, as my tendancies favour men - no doubt - but if "sometimes" like women too, I think that goes part way to affirming that theory.

Perhaps there's a different mindset in the FA community in general, or in BBWs that makes them more inclined to be experimental or perhaps just more "in the middle of the chart" instead of being purely hetero? I certainly can't say, but I find it interesting all the same.


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Jan 14, 2007)

I don't know any outted FFA's in real life, but I do know my share of lesbians. Of course, die hard lesbians are strictly into other females. The _bisexual_ girls I know tend to be into more butch women while on the contrary rather effeminite & average/slim men. 

So I can't add much to your theory except my opinion that it is more about who you've encountered, while who I've encountered makes me form a different one. ::shrug::


----------



## rabbitislove (Jan 14, 2007)

God I hate steriotypes like this, especially as a queer FFA.
However, the only correlation I could think of between the two is the soft frame of a BHM and how it could look similar from the waist up to that of a BBW.

I dont know if that makes sense. It doesnt really to me, because I prefer larger men but thinner women. I guess its just a preference. *shrug*. Plus some people are all over the place with their sexual interests.


----------



## judochop (Jan 15, 2007)

sorry wasn't trying to stereotype. Just trying to make sense of why I have come across so many ffa's who have either claimed they were bisexual or have had a lesbian past. I am not ruling out the fact that it may be a coincidence or something else.


----------



## lucyp (Jan 15, 2007)

judochop said:


> I am sure there are some straight women who just dig big guys but I keep noticing this "well I like women too" quality of the ffa's I have met.



It's not just FFAs. Its most women in general--- at least according to scientists who have performed some really eeeeenteresting tests. Women's sexuality is (mostly, in general, according to recent sexuality researchers) just far more fluid than men's.

http://www.goofyfootpress.com/newedition/chapter_31orientation_in_flux.php

http://www.csw.ucla.edu/Newsletter/Dec06/garnets_peplau.html

It is completely normal for women to say they like EVERYTHING. When the aliens arrive, us girls will want to look under the alien's skirts. Not because we all will want to have sex with them. We're just totally interested in everything and will want to have a looksee. Yup. Trust me. Totally. I always tell the truth. Uh-huh. =)


----------



## Amandy (Jan 15, 2007)

My thoughts...

On females having a more fluid sexuality... perhaps this is true, but I question the methodology of those studies. I'm assuming they rely on self-reporting, which entangles itself in socio-cultural issues of "true feelings" vs "allowed feelings" - meaning, society welcomes bisexuality in women more than men, it seems. Thus, women might be more apt to recognize/report their myriad of attractions, and men might be more apt to repress them. Men's sexuality *may* be more forced into polarization by norms and what is acceptable in both straight and gay communities. Not that I've done any research or anything, just playing devil's advocate.

On the OP's question - I am a hetero, thin FFA. However, I do find feminine BBWs extremely attractive and sexually stimulating. But I do not think of myself as bi- or lesbian because I have no interest in sex or a romantic relationship with them; I just enjoy the view and the fantasy (fat just looks and feels nice, right?). I wonder if some the women the OP is talking about are like me, and some of them simply appreciate, sexually, fat on human beings, but do not consider themselves bi or gay.

Then is just boils down to labels and how one defines said labels. My feeling is that if you define yourself as bi or gay, then you may very well be; but others cannot do that for you.


----------



## judochop (Jan 15, 2007)

well yeah its fine if women/men are curious. But I don't want to end up on the wrong side of a relationship where someone has a sexual preference for the same sex. Its not cool if you get into a long term relationship and then the person tells you they actually prefer females after all that. Just like a women doesn't want to get married to a guy who is gay. 

There is a big difference between just curious and sexual preference. I think some people have a hard time accepting their true preference because society is still not completely accepting. So they fly under this bi "curious" label for years. But if someone hasn't discovered there own sexuality or are in denial of their true preference I would rather they do their discovery on their own. 

In terms of bisexuality, I think that can occur but I think its very rare someone has the same level of attraction to both sexes. I think there is always a minor preference towards one direction. Even if they are a true bisexual all the men and women out there are just too much competition for me  .

But I am off on a tangent about sexuality. My real question has to do with-- *WHAT COMES FIRST FOR YOU FFA'S* the attraction to fat/size or the attaction to the actual sex male or female. Cause if fat/size comes first its a free for all. Of course I know all you nice people here will say personality comes first. But please try to address the question if you can.


----------



## FFAKAT (Jan 15, 2007)

I think that many people have difficulty seeing guy tits as masculine and there fore associate them with being femine. So the bisexual FFA sees breats as a whole as femine and can not see guy tits as masculine, as a mear fold of flesh. Most men see their guy tits as girly and are ashamed of them and the bi FFA's liking men are reinforcing that sterotype. Also they can not come to terms with liking guy tits and big men in general, as seeing these men as masculine. Fat is generally seen as femine by society as whole and shamefull for men especially. So I guess liking women(bi) also is a comfort zone and a way to not fully embrace liking fat men and accepting them for who they are masculine men with guy tits and curvy fat!!!


----------



## Laina (Jan 15, 2007)

I look at eyes first. Sex is unimportant. So, if you get right down to it, is body type. I like people, not sexes or weights.

I guess that makes me one of the eeeeeevil FFAs. Oh well.


----------



## lucyp (Jan 15, 2007)

Laina said:


> I guess that makes me one of the eeeeeevil FFAs.



OMG, I'm so incredibly attracted to eeeeeevilness. :smitten:


----------



## Kiki (Jan 15, 2007)

Personally, I find BBWs attractive although I've never been with one. But what I like about BBWs is not what I like about BHMs. I don't find androgeny attractive in big people, whereas I quite like it in thinner people. I like womanly (soft, curvy, pretty) BBWs and manly (strong, solid, handsome) BHMs. 
I noticed that there seem to be quite a few bi FFAs around, but I think that's because women are more likely to admit that they're attracted to their own gender more than men would. I don't think it's just that we're lesbians that want to be accepted as 'normal' and so go for a man in a woman's body (because I don't see a BHM as a man in a woman's body).


----------



## fatstuart1975 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey!

I normally just lurk around these boards, but this topic really caught my eye. Apologies if I double up on anything anyone else has mentioned, but I felt the urge to post!

I'm a tall chubby/fat guy who dabbles with weight gain. I'm also attracted to bbw/ssbbw girls. I consider myself straight, having never had anything more than a kiss from a guy and absolutely no urge to ever bump uglies with a guy at all.However!

I do like to look at pics of big guys, whether in an aspirational sense in my gaining but there is something sexual about them too. I just think its 'fat'.

I think fat just interests me. Sexually a naked fat body turns me on male and female. Anything on the TV that discusses the overweight or touches on fat politics has me enthralled, even the negative stuff, 'cause you have to have a balanced view to formulate a winning argument.

Hmmm... This has turned into a ramble. What I'm saying I think is that fat is something Im attracted to naturally and this seems to span both genders, but my sex drive is definately geared towards beautiful, confident, clever, funny fat girls! 

I thank you,

Fat Stuart


----------



## butch (Jan 15, 2007)

This is an interesting question, but I don't know that my responses will clarify anything. I realised I was an FFA before I realised I was bi, but it had nothing to do with transferring any repressed same sex desires onto fat male bodies. 

As my nickname suggests, I've always been on the masculine side, even though I don't make any efforts to be 'butch' or masculine. I present my body the way that is most comfortable for me, period. That includes things like no make-up, no skirts, no heels, and so on.

In my experience, fat men have no interest in a fat, not too feminine woman. Even when I attempted to dress more girly, I still had no luck with the fat men. But, being perceived as a lesbian by many people, I don't have too much luck with the women, either. You know who I do have luck with? Thin to average size men, and I rarely find them attractive. I don't know if they're all FAs, but even if they were, I don't think I'd be aroused by them. I find this particularly perplexing because a lot of my sexual pleasure is tied to my fat. That being said, I am so glad there are FAs out there, because the ones who post here (and the possible ones I've been with/been hit on by) have really helped boost my sexual self-esteem. 

Even after coming to terms with my attractions to women, I still found (and find) fat guys to be a huge turn-on. So, at least for me, the acceptance of bisexuality did not diminish my appreciation of fat men one bit. As I get older, I realize I've lost a lot of time finding intimate partners because I did get caught up in the whys and hows of my attractions and my inability to find compatable mates. For me, being bisexual opens me up to the possibility of intimacy with people for all sorts of reasons I'd never have expected. It also helped me to see how many different ways people can be attractive, inside and out. And, more importantly, it allowed me to see how many different ways I can be attractive, inside and out. 

As I said, this probably offers little to the OP, but I once had a similar POV about myself (that because of X, things must be Y), and it kept me from looking for what I really wanted (an intimate relationship on all levels) because I was fixated on one part of my sexual self. When I let go of the patterns I was experiencing (only average sized men will want me), it allowed me to see that the pattern was shaping me, and I'm now learning how to shape the pattern instead, and that has made all the difference. 

Good luck with your future FFAs.


----------



## missaf (Jan 16, 2007)

In my experience, fat is sexy on both sexes, but I am sexually attracted to men differently than women. I'm drawn to men for their unique qualities, and when I have a very very close and intimate relationship with a woman, physical attraction goes right a long with it -- it's like admiring the whole person.


----------



## ruby (Jan 16, 2007)

I have been a ffa my entire life. I AM ONLY ATTRACTED TO MEN. The men that I date (BHM) tend to look like bouncers. I don't judge anyone according to sexual preference because I believe that everyone should do works for them as long as it is not hurting anyone. I do support same sex marriage. To answer your question, I am 100% into men.


----------



## Spiff (Jan 16, 2007)

i'm more of a lurker, but had to put my 2 cents in on a very interesting subject.

i'm a FFA, and with regard to sexual orientation, i'm as straight as anybody. i like guys, not really interested in girls. sexual orientation is a very touchy subject, but there's one thing that is almost never brought up in these sort of conversations, and that's the simple fact that labeling people according to "sexual orientation" is a relatively recent phenomenon. for example, how many people realize that the term "heterosexual" originally did NOT simply mean "someone who is attracted exclusively to the opposite sex"? it's true. clinically, medically, "heterosexual" once meant not just that you were attracted exclusively to the opposite sex, but that you had an unhealthy obsession with sex with the opposite sex...that you were sex crazed and basically mentally ill because of it. no kidding. once upon a time, people weren't labeled simply according to which sex they prefered or who they chose to have sex with. sex is / was an act, and while there may have been names for particular _types_ of sex acts (ex., sodomy), people weren't identified or labeled according to the act / which sex they prefer. honestly, labels like "homosexual", "heterosexual", "bisexual"...they're just the tip of the iceberg. they make sexual attraction seem like a deceptively simple thing. 

i'm sure a whole lot of people will disagree with me, but i believe that _everyone_ is "potentially bisexual", for lack of a better way to put it. what attracts us to the people we're attracted to generally has more to do with gender than sex. think about it. example: from an early age, boys are taught "you're supposed to like girls / women, and women are the pretty, shapely ones in skirts and makeup that have vaginas and boobs". now what happens when this guy runs into a very convincing cross dresser? he was taught to be attracted to women, he sees what he's been taught should be female, is turned on by it, and then he blows a fuse when he discovers that he's really dealing with a male. it can work the other way too. i love the sitcom 3rd Rock From the Sun (remember that one?!), and there was this GREAT episode where Sally meets this woooooooonderful guy. the thing is, the guy is gay and Sally doesn't realize it, and the guy thinks Sally is a man dressed as a woman. or there was some other show...can't remember what it was, but in any case, a lesbian mistakes a man for a somewhat butch female and, thinking this "woman" is also a lesbian, hooks up with her. they get in the bedroom, she discovers something she didn't expect to find, slaps what she now realizes is a man, and leaves. anyway, basically, i can understand having "preferences", that's all well and good (hell, that's why we're here, right ladies? we prefer FAT men!), but people really should keep an open mind. don't be so touchy and boxed in, human sexuality is an amazingly versatile thing, and as long as all parties involved are consenting adults, well, more power to them, wherever their preferences might lead them.


----------



## bigdaddyj112419 (Jan 20, 2007)

OK here is my take on it. Admittedly I am attracted to big people in general too. You could say I am bi, but I have absolutely no attraction to thin or athletic men. I am attracted to all kinds of women, but I prefer BBW's and Large men just seem to have this allure to them too. I think it is the size and softness of large people that attracts me and maybe that is why some FFA's have experimented with women too. My ultimate fantasy would be a threesome with a BBW and a BHM.


----------



## Girly (Jan 28, 2007)

Hmm. I like questions like this because I think about the whys of all this stuff, too.

My deal: I'm bisexual, definitely, in that I think girls are hot (I think there are lots hotter girls than guys) but I'm not attracted to girls with big bellies. (I'm not really into real fat, just round bellies on average guys.) I'm not attracted to super-skinny girls, either, but I like fit girls, curvy girls, various average range girls. But I've only had minor girly-girl action (kissing, making out, hot tub stuff--your basic softcore :batting: ), and all my sex has been with guys. And I'm married, and I love sex with men, and my belly fetish only applies to men.

As I said, hmmm.


----------



## William (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Rabbitslove

I think that what has been left out of this conversation is that there are plenty of BBWs that look more like a BHM from the waist up (widish shoulders and/or square torso). I think fat can make body shape a little fuzzy.

William




rabbitislove said:


> God I hate steriotypes like this, especially as a queer FFA.
> However, the only correlation I could think of between the two is the soft frame of a BHM and how it could look similar from the waist up to that of a BBW.
> 
> I dont know if that makes sense. It doesnt really to me, because I prefer larger men but thinner women. I guess its just a preference. *shrug*. Plus some people are all over the place with their sexual interests.


----------



## estrata (Jan 29, 2007)

I've told a guy I was gay to get him off my back....  

Really though, I agree that women aren't more "flexible" naturally. We dont realize how much society influences our preferences, but Western society seems to have almost done a total 180 from Roman society. They idolized the male form, we now idolize the female. Society tells us women are just more attractive. Add to that the belief that homosexuality, especially between men, is frowned upon (as opposed to Roman culture where it was revered, and every warrior was married but had a little boy  on  boy on the side), and you have men who are either gay or straight, while women can be more flexible (while also being told by society that women are sexy).

So in my opinion everyone is, too one degree or another, a little of both. I dont think FFAs are any different than the general public. However, outted FFAs may be more open to new sexual experiences in general  most women dont explore their sexuality all that much, but an FFA will have to have considered it a bit to realize she was an FFA. So if FFAs are more flexible with opposing sexual norms, than MAYBE they would be more likely to try being with a women. Were more open in general, you see. It doesnt mean were more right out gay, just more open to exploring our sexual preferences.

But I do not think it has anything to do with the demasculazation of the BHM body. Moobs are damn sexy, yes, because theyre evidence of fat. Female boobs look totally different; theyre round and mammaryish, as opposed to a roll of fat  anyone who says moobs look like boobs needs to look at some photos (and I personally dont find boobs sexy at all, but thats me). I believe an interest in fat stems from the natural desire to create children that have the most likelihood of surviving, aka. that natural selection mumbo jumbo. If your mate is able to be fat, it means they live comfortably, and your kids probably wont be as likely to go starving. So the desire for fat was bred into us; look at that little stone age venus statue, or that cartoon that everyone loves with the skinny cavewoman worshiping the fat statue.

I have a lot of babble to spew. =)

Personally I think youve just had bad luck, Judo. Once you find that woman youre meant to be with, shell want to settle down and stop experimenting. Probably.


----------



## littlelily (Jan 29, 2007)

Hmmm...well I think this may be partly a generational thing as well...I'm 27 and I find that people who are my age or younger are generally more open about having mixed sexual preferences...They don't consider it unusual...in fact, I think bisexuality is more common than most realize...

BUT to speak of personal experience: 

Now I'm really going to confuse you. In terms of my preferences... I would say I'm about 70% straight and about 30% lesbian. But I'm 100% married (to a wonderfull BHM who fulfills my every wildest desires... )

*BUT, in terms of plain ol' attraction and lust???*

I DEFINITELY prefer big guys (300 lbs. minimum)

but when I DID date girls, I preferred super skinny girls (like underweight dancer types).:shocked: 

heh heh...now what the heck does that say about me...???


----------



## lemmink (Jan 30, 2007)

What an odd question. I've noticed it too, actually, in both men and women.  I'm heteroflexible.


----------



## Laina (Jan 30, 2007)

littlelily said:


> *BUT, in terms of plain ol' attraction and lust???*
> 
> I DEFINITELY prefer big guys (300 lbs. minimum)
> 
> ...



Hehehe. That you're my twin.  

I'm a horseback rider, and the only girls I ever really looked at had a very jumper-friendly build. 
OTOH, I'm decidedly more flexible now that it's not the only body type I'm exposed to, so who knows?


----------



## littlelily (Jan 30, 2007)

> Hehehe. That you're my twin.
> 
> I'm a horseback rider, and the only girls I ever really looked at had a very jumper-friendly build.
> OTOH, I'm decidedly more flexible now that it's not the only body type I'm exposed to, so who knows?



Laina that's so funny...because I'm a dancer and I always wondered if my tastes weren't related to what I was exposed to as well...

I used to call myself a "lesbian of convenience" i.e. when I was in high school I wasn't allowed dating, but my 'girlfriends' were allowed to sleep over any time...in the same bed..so...


----------



## William (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi judochop

I think that the number of Bi Woman is higher in Fat Acceptance than the non-Fat acceptance outside of the Fat Acceptance community, not counting Lesbian/Bi commies I think that this is because the Feminist and Lesbian Communities has long ties to Fat Acceptance Ideas and MANY are a part of the Fat Acceptance world (No Lose for example or Brooklyn Boxers)

The Gay community is not that affiliated with Fat Acceptance and so there is not as much input from Bi-men.


William 







judochop said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a sensitive question for the ffa's or even a guy around here. Do you think a majority of FFA's are actually lesbians that have not come out of the closet yet? I have just met a lot of FFA's that have told me they have either had sexual relationships with other women in the past, have said they were bisexual, or thought they were a lesbian at one point.
> 
> ...


----------



## scarcity (Jan 31, 2007)

I was actually staring to think I was gay because I didn't find the "normal hot guy" hot at all. But that was before I met my bf - he and his few extra pounds made me realise I just prefer bigger guys.


----------



## butterflyblob (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm a mostly straight FFA--that is, I find women aesthetically attractive, but my only sexual experience with a woman was physically unpleasant. (Long story.)

I share Girly's belly love, and mine also doesn't transfer to women. The men I'm attracted to are more barrel-shaped, while the women tend to be curvy with very defined hourglass figures. On average, the women I'm attracted to are slimmer than the men I'm attracted to, but still by no means skinny. Generally, I like stereotypically masculine men (strong bone structure, sharp features, short hair) and stereotypically feminine women (long hair, big boobs, etc). I do like well-built asses on both sexes, and the chest is big for me also.

It's occurred to me that, in my somewhat limited experience, a lot of FAs, and "fetishists" in general, are sexually pretty open and identify with gays on some level...but of course, I've hardly done a scientific study on the topic.


----------



## William (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi 

Does anyone wonder why you can count the number of BHM that have responded to this thread on less than 5 fingers?

William


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Feb 1, 2007)

rabbitislove said:


> God I hate steriotypes like this, especially as a queer FFA.


Hear, hear.

-Qit


----------



## William (Feb 1, 2007)

What Qit said!!



Qit el-Remel said:


> Hear, hear.
> 
> -Qit


----------



## estrata (Feb 2, 2007)

I saw a lesbian couple at the local knitting store yesterday. One was thin and tan and one was close to 500lbs. If I _were_ a lesbian I certainly wouldn't argue with being in the thin girl's place.


----------



## Tad (Feb 2, 2007)

William said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone wonder why you can count the number of BHM that have responded to this thread on less than 5 fingers?
> 
> William



Maybe because not a lot of guys have met enough FFA to have an opinion on the original question?

-Ed


----------



## William (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi Ed

Lack of knowledge has never stopped us guys from giving our opinion before 

Anyway I was think that maybe the onesidedness of the conversation could be turning them off. Having a large body or body mass is something a guy may accept but has not been part of this conversation.

William




edx said:


> Maybe because not a lot of guys have met enough FFA to have an opinion on the original question?
> 
> -Ed


----------



## ocean-girl (Feb 3, 2007)

i have to say, at first when i was attracted to women it was the athletic type (but not butch), which i found interesting since it was just the opposite with men (non-athletic type). now i am attracted to the person, and definitely the stories i read about bhm AND bbw, tho, i am not sure about bbw irl. 

i have actually pondered this at times, could i be a lesbian in ffa disguise? but i realllllllly like those pudgy guys. when i fantasize, that is what i think of.

of course, i am married in a straight (thin guy) relationship, so it is neither here nor there, lol. 

still liking all the pudgy guys out there. keep posting. been loving the pics!


----------



## rabbitislove (Feb 5, 2007)

Everyones favourite subject, for shure.

This one is mainly towards skinny FFAs who have sex with BHMs.

What are your favourite positions/positions you'd recommend.

(Obviously Im looking to spice things up .)


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 5, 2007)

I don't know if my boyfriend counts as a BHM or not, but he is a little over twice my weight. Woman on top, definitely. Missionary is too stimulating.


----------



## Melian (Feb 6, 2007)

Ooooooh...I want him on top!

(I like to be crushed)


----------



## lemmink (Feb 6, 2007)

My vote's with Melian.


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Feb 6, 2007)

i guess i should mention that i'm bi as well - i hope thats not gonna be a problem here.


----------



## littlelily (Feb 6, 2007)

I don't know about spicing things up, but for me, my BHM sitting on top is AMAZING...a nice big tummy takes over the work of fingers...if you catch my drift


----------



## Laina (Feb 6, 2007)

bigrugbybloke said:


> i guess i should mention that i'm bi as well - i hope thats not gonna be a problem here.



I'm fairly certain that being bi isn't a problem.

(I found myself mildly insulted by this entire post, so I can understand your concern.)


----------



## Girly (Feb 6, 2007)

ocean-girl said:


> but i realllllllly like those pudgy guys. when i fantasize, that is what i think of.
> 
> of course, i am married in a straight (thin guy) relationship, so it is neither here nor there, lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## fat hiker (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm with Stuart when he says " do like to look at pics of big guys, whether in an aspirational sense in my gaining but there is something sexual about them too. I just think its 'fat'.

I think fat just interests me. Sexually a naked fat body turns me on male and female. Anything on the TV that discusses the overweight or touches on fat politics has me enthralled, even the negative stuff, 'cause you have to have a balanced view to formulate a winning argument.
"

Does that make me bi? Or just more willing than the average guy to admit that I will look at another guy?

I think the "fear of being homosexual" thing in North American society really stunts any serious discussion among guys of their sexuality. I know that I like physical affection from males and females. Once, when drunk at a party and playing spin the bottle, I ended up with the pointer pointing at a guy who I know to be hom-phobic. And, although strong, he was a lot smaller than me. So....I hugged him hard and planted a big one on him. Boy did he squirm uselesssly. It was very satisfying.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Feb 7, 2007)

Fingers can offer dexterity, but tummies are so much wider and softer and can cover more ground! Plus their jiggling is delightfully unpredictable.

Favorite positions. BHM on top is one. As I've stated before, the full weight of a BHM on top of you is one of the sexiest things ever. Having a fat man lying on top of you, spreading his thick body all over yours is the most wonderful thing...and totally unique to BHM's. A skinny guy can get on top, but it is *never the same thing. Not even close.* I love when a BHM is on top and lifts himself up and rubs his soft chest and belly against your body. If he has to lift his tummy up so you can access the things you need to access for sex, it's even sexier. Again, when you do that, you're doing something particular to a fat guy. When you lift up that lower belly, you are so hyper aware of his size. If you've had the exquisite fun of being a feeder, you may even have the hyper awareness that it's something you've contributed to.

A corollary of this [and maybe corollary is the wrong word] is when you perfom oral sex on a BHM and have to lift his tummy upward so you can get at what you need. Pleasuring him while his belly bumps against your face/forehead gives you a thrill you can only get if you're an FFA.

Another great position with a BHM is for him to kneel between your knees and let your wrap your legs around his shoulders. [Lily, particularly fun for us limber types!] You get a gorgeous visual of his body and he gets fairly easy access to where he needs to go. A few pillows lifting up your ass makes this even easier. The kneeling and thrusting give you incredible penetration, if you are into that sort of thing. And for an extra visual treat you can watch his fat shake and jiggle which is delightfully sexy.

Also, doggy style. This is not always my favorite b/c I can't see the guy's face [and my current favorite BHM is gorgeous and missing the chance to see his sexy blue eyes is something i don't like too much but....] it's another great way to get the penetration going. I personally like a more modified doggy style where you're not up on all fours, but resting the upper half of your body on the bed and your ass is up in the air. If need be, he can rest his belly on your lower back, and feeling it lying there while he is inside you is another one of those pleasures unique to being made love to by a fat guy.

On a mental level, it can even be a teeny bit hot to find things you can't do. Part of being an FFA can mean getting a little rush out of realizing your man can't do some things, like fit into size 38 jeans or into tight booths at bars. Sometimes, you can try a position and realize it just isn't going to work because he's too fat. I like having sex while sitting on a man's lap or from behind when you're both lying on your sides, but these are impossible when a big belly gets in the way. I'd say very very much worth it to give these things up, but only real FFA's can understand why it's sexy to try something that you find won't work because your man is too fat. If you're a feeder it's even hotter.


----------



## Tad (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm probably in pretty much the same camp as you two. Not much else to add, for a change!

-Ed


----------



## ciccia (Feb 8, 2007)

Dear LoveBHMs! I had to light a cigarette after reading your post. :batting: Things you desribed are exactly my dreams and i'm glad for you if you have a chance to experience those!


----------



## inona (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm straight, and think a wide range of different types of fat guy bodies look sexy - but the physical type I like best is very heavy (400-plus lbs), big breasts, big hips, soft belly rather than "ball" belly. But I'm flexible - my own BHM doesn't really look like that, but it's all good anyway. I don't think it makes me a secret lesbian. For me the focus is still on men.


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm straight as well, but I know that it's universal to be able to appreciate the beauty/body of the same sex and not be bi or gay. There are TONS of hot women, slim/BBW/SSBBW, etc. I can appreciate the sexiness and still not want to sleep with them. 

Same goes for men, you can find another man to be handsome, appreciate his body, etc. and not want to be sexual with him.

Saying that..I totally believe in the Kinsey scale of 1-10 when it comes to sexuality. About 90% of people will fall somewhere between 1-10 and about 10% will be either the 1 or the 10.


----------



## William (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi Inona

The Reverse is that I think of my BHM *large body size *as masculine, but I never t think of BBWs who are larger than me as one of the Guys 

Large Fat bodies can enhance the body with gender traits of both sexes.

William




inona said:


> I'm straight, and think a wide range of different types of fat guy bodies look sexy - but the physical type I like best is very heavy (400-plus lbs), big breasts, big hips, soft belly rather than "ball" belly. But I'm flexible - my own BHM doesn't really look like that, but it's all good anyway. I don't think it makes me a secret lesbian. For me the focus is still on men.


----------



## Big Ben SC (Feb 26, 2007)

edx said:


> Maybe because not a lot of guys have met enough FFA to have an opinion on the original question?
> 
> -Ed



I'm with Ed. I just don't know any. I mean, I may know some, but don't know that they are...or whatever. I think this makes sense. At least, it did when I started typing.


----------



## issabeau (Feb 28, 2007)

I am a straight SS/BBW and like big men with tight bods. However When I'm out with my girlfriends and theres a guy that you just are not interested in, and he is itrying his moves and just will not give up. We play the gay card and pretend we are a couple with one another. This usally gets rid of the guy. We get to move on and have fun with out his pride getting too bent out of shape


----------

